# Pacer checks during global period



## wandasw (May 21, 2009)

I'm only 4 months into Cardiology coding, so I have still have a lot of questions.  This time my question is this:  Is is appropriate to bill for a pacemaker check during the 90 day global period following the insertion?  I would code the pacer check with a -58 modifier since patient was expected to return for cardiologist to check the pacer after 2 weeks.  Am I correct? Thank you any help.


----------



## deeva456 (May 22, 2009)

Hello, 

Yes, you can bill for a pacer check within the global period. do not need to bill with modifier 58.

good luck, 

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## wandasw (May 29, 2009)

Thank you Delores for your input.


----------



## bcevans36 (May 29, 2009)

I thought if it was during the 90 day global period, you can not bill.  Am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## Salemcoder (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pacemaker Checks*

My understanding is that you can bill for the device checks but not the office visits within the global period.


----------



## lindseyj (Jul 10, 2009)

Ones that are billing for the checks in the 90 days global period are you getting paid?


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, we have been getting paid for pacer checks done within the global period. As stated in the message from Cardiocoder  office visits related to the pacemaker insertion are global and not payable.


----------

